# USG ultralight coumpound



## scott b (Dec 30, 2006)

Was in Home Cheepo today and noticed a new USG ultralight joint compound, label sez it bonds to paper tape better, comes in a pail with light green lid. Picked it up and it didn't feel any lighter than the lightweight blue, has anyone tried this stuff, is so what do you think about it?

Scott


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

scott i'm with you, was there a problem with bonding with the blue lid?, new and improved tide now washes whiter


----------



## scott b (Dec 30, 2006)

*Lightweight bonding issues*

Yes I had problems with lightweight bonding to paper tape, stoped using it for first coat, went back to origina dark green lid for first coat, then finished with light weight. 

I only do small jobs myself, kitchens and baths, when I get a large job I have a drywaller do it, they seem to like the dark green for first coat, then the purple midweight for finish.

last 2 years I have been using hotmud for 1st and 2nd coat then finishing with the lowdust lightweight, just wondering what this new stuff is all about.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I found it to be too thin. Look like it was thinned out to stipple a ceiling. I stick with blue.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mike d. said:


> I found it to be too thin. Look like it was thinned out to stipple a ceiling. I stick with blue.


Blue? plus 3?


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the new ultra lite especially for skimming and final coat.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Works good for texture, thats about all Id use it for.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

ToolNut said:


> I love the new ultra lite especially for skimming and final coat.


Me too. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish USG would stop messing with the formulas. The standard green top mud is fantastic for taping and "knock down". The blue top is already pretty light, and sands out very easily. The "low dust" in the grey buckets works very nice for occupied homes. The only mud they make that I never cared for is the black top when I hand finish. It is too heavy, takes forever to dry in cool areas, and doesn't feather out as easy when sanding. Black top does seem to be the best USG mud for working with boxes and angle heads though...... at least in my experience.

I have tried 1 bucket the newer Ultra-Light weight because the big box store was out of blue top, and to be honest, I do not see much difference between it and the blue top. Weighs about the same, tools nice, and sands like blue top. I might try it a few mores time before I make any personal decision.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dark green & topping are all we use


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried the USG ultralight mud. Seems to have a grainier dried texture than green.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Ultra lite may be okay for a top coat or skimming like others suggested but it's way too hard to build up for a tape or bed coat.


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

schaefercs said:


> Ultra lite may be okay for a top coat or skimming like others suggested but it's way too hard to build up for a tape or bed coat.


Agreed. It just doesn't have the same holding power.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok...so I recently starting really looking at the different USG muds...mostly focusing on commonly available ones.

Green Top All Purpose, Lightweight Plus 3 Blue Top, Mid weight Purple and Ultra light Green.

I know the Green all purpose dries harder, sticks better and sands to a nice finish then Plus 3, but it is heavy and harder to sand and shrinks more(?). 

Does the Green All Purpose drying harder really mean anything appreciable? I know I can scratch and dent the blue mud pretty easy, but does that sorta get taken care of when the paint goes on?

What is the purple top good for?


I recently just taped a small kitchen and used Green All Purpose for the whole thing, I personally found it had better slip and feathering with my knives then the blue. I also loved how it sanded out super smooth.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

My experience - generally the lighter, the less drag on the knife.

I've used both green top and purple top to do complete bed and finish. No problems with either. If I expect a seam might be a problem down the line, I'll used green top. 

I've only used blue top on ceiling top coats - it's pretty soft. I'm dropping it and going back to purple top - I think the blue top primes too different from everything else, it makes it more difficult to keep from having flashing.

For top coat sanding and priming, I prefer purple top. A little less drag when I apply, and a little lighter sanding. I don't sand much at all (sometimes no sanding), so it isn't a strong preference. If I was going to be doing a bunch of sanding, I'd want it to be purple top - think level 5.

Edit - I used green top for pretty much everything for years. Less drag and easy sanding got me into the medium weight.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ultra lightweight is so soft that unless the primer penetrates quite a bit, it'll be hard paint over soft mud. It isn't going to hold up to abuse like green top will.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Am I the only one that uses only setting compound on all but last coat? I have had a ton of problems with pre-mixed not adhering, inside corners pulling away and cracking with the pre-mixed light weight? 

You have to stir the premixed anyway, so setting for me is way better and I can multiple coat in 1 day using 20 min or even 45 min and hot water. Granted you mix less per time, dries to quick but otherwise perfect.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I find it to be a good all around mud. I like the way it sets. I still prefer to tape green, second coat blue and top with purple except for screws and inside corners which I top in blue. Level 5 finish I like the ultra light. It coats like blue but stands up to sander better. I like it and would recommend it to a do it yourselfer. I'm still playing with it. Just don't water it down. There's no need.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Watering it down is not a good idea, don't ask me how I know.:whistling


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

First time to this thread. Just read up on this stuff. I've seen it at the box stores. I think I may pick up a bucket.

They (USG) claim it is made for all coats. I assume the consistency/characteristics are the same as green top?? and it weighs 40% less. 

I normally just thin down regular mud with water for skimming. Like we all have done for years.

Waiting for this dang new knee to get better. First drywall job in a couple weeks. Easy little job. Wet bar makeover.


----------

